# DDR2 sodimm Different PC4200 or PC5300 or more?



## oscar_nysushi (Jun 13, 2006)

Hello,

am thinking of upgrading the memory in my laptop (Samsung NP-R45)

at present it has 2 Samsung 512MB 2Rx16 PC2 4200S 444 - 12 -A3
(KL M470T6554C23-CD5 0616) installed.

The manual says it can take a max 4GB, Memory type : DDR2 SODIMM.
http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/UM/200603/20060315122642812_manual.pdf
But it does not say whether PC4200, PC5300 or higher. 

I was thinking about buying 2 of these and presume these would work
"Kingston 2GB (2048MB) 533MHz PC2-4200 (256M x 64-bit) CL4 DDR2-533 SDRAM" 

This would that take me up to the max 4Gb.

But would DDR2 667MHz, PC2-5300 or PC-6400 DDR2 800MHz work and improve performance even more? or would they not work?:4-dontkno

Any advice ? thank you.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

PC-4200S = SODIMM is not the same as PC-4200 SDram
SODIMM will have 200 pins and will look like this> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820144183

Where as Sdram has 240 pins


----------



## oscar_nysushi (Jun 13, 2006)

Phew !! thanks for picking up on that.

So if I bought 2 of these I'll be ok

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820134317

Or here in the UK.

http://www.offtek.co.uk/ddr2.php?subcat=70&subgroup=1&memtype=DDR2-PC4200

Item FT256MSQ64V5U/G

But why couldn't buy these? 
200 Pin DDR2 SoDimm - 1.8v - PC2-6400 (PC2-800) - Non-ECC 
wouldn't they work and give me better preformance?

Thanks for the advise.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I believe you only have 2 memory slots (I couldn't find a lot of specs on that laptop)
and that it uses PC 4200 max so any thing higher if it runs will just slow down the 533 speed, For a laptop I would just use 2 1 Gig sticks.


----------



## oscar_nysushi (Jun 13, 2006)

Wrench 

Thank you for your advice, I have been trying to work out the speed i should get?
You are correct there are only 2 memory slots.
How do you tell it will only run 4200, I can't find any reference to it in the manual.

Also why only 2x1gig sticks? why not the max 2x2Gb sticks?

This is what am thinking of buying.

2GB Module FT256MSQ64V5U/G 200 Pin DDR2 SoDimm - 1.8v - PC2-4200 (PC2-533) - Non-ECC 

Please let me know yuour thoughts, and thank you again.

Steve


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I found it buried on Samsung's web site but even their memory guide doesn't list your model number, 
I say 2 1 gig because rarely will you exceed that amount of memory usage and being a laptop the more memory the more power usage and the less time you can run on the battery.

What ever size sticks you decide to get pick out matched pairs for dual channel mode.

What country are you shopping in?


----------

